# Computers which have HDMI outputs



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Computers which have HDMI outputs.

Are they any good ?
Are they more expensive to buy a computer with this feature ?

What sources will computers make use of the HDMI output to your LCD t.v. ?

Computer files ? Live streaming ?


Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most new video cards have HDMI outputs. Technically it's the same as DVI which has been in use for years. They are both digital, quality is the same. The only difference is that HDMI also carries audio.

You can output ALL video from the PC to monitors or TV's.


----------

